# Marineland Reef Capable L.E.D Light Fixtures.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,
I just noticed the Marineland Reef Capable L.E.D Light Fixtures are now available at Incredible Aquarium. They range in size from 18"-24" all the way to 48"-60" and prices range from $199.99 to $499.99.

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52&products_id=1208
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52&products_id=1210
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52&products_id=1212
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52&products_id=1213

ALL NEW!!! Marineland's Reef Capable LED Light! Energy efficient LEDs use less than 50% the power of a traditional fluorescent fixture. 1W white LEDs provide powerful daylight lighting. 1 mW blue LEDs provide lunar lighting for corals. LEDs also have approximately 17,000 hour operating time. A 3 pole switch gives you convenient control over different positions - all on, blues on or all off. Sleek external housing features a durable, protective polycarbonate lens for a simulated shimmer effect that emulates underwater sunlight. Adjustable mounting legs and a single power cord add to ease of use and convenience.

Here is their shipping policy:
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=shippinginfo


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

yes, but they are not really "reef-ready" , very weak in comparison to other real reef ready ones (even some cheap chinese ones perform better)


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah that's true.. reef-ready should mean they'd be able to output as much light as metal halides to support even the toughest SPS corals. i've been researching LED technology for a month now and am very interested in doing a DIY LED system with a RKL and the ALC to control the timing/dimming. 

Generally the norm for every DIY LED project I've read about used Cree 3W LED's which gave something like 50,000 hours of life (which is like.. 11 years! ) before they start to fade. Well unless you overdrive them or run them at full blast then it might be lesser.. so not sure why they rate theirs at 17,000 hours unless of course they are cheap, or they are always running at full power.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I took one apart the other day and the manner of cooling the LEDs is poor. The heat sink is just a piece of metal that they are mounted on and rely on the outer housing to help dissipate heat. Keeping the LED's cool is the key, IMHO.

Not worth it, IMHO. For $299US, ReefKoi has a better LED unit than MarineLand, if the LED is going to be your primary light source. A little pricey for supplemental light.

JM2C

EDIT:it was the double bright that I tinkered with...my bad!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I own the double bright system. It works amazingly on my planted aquarium.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> I own the double bright system. It works amazingly on my planted aquarium.


Yeah I do too and I love it however I wish they made a 48"-60" model for my 90 gallon tanks because the 36"-48" unit is a little dark on the ends.

I contacted Marineland and they told me the longer unit will be released before the end of the year. Can't wait.
--
Paul


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

wtac said:


> I took one apart the other day and the manner of cooling the LEDs is poor. The heat sink is just a piece of metal that they are mounted on and rely on the outer housing to help dissipate heat. Keeping the LED's cool is the key, IMHO.
> 
> Not worth it, IMHO. For $299US, ReefKoi has a better LED unit than MarineLand, if the LED is going to be your primary light source. A little pricey for supplemental light.
> 
> ...


If you tinkered with a unit with a heatsinc, it wasn't a Doublebright system.

I don't see an issue with them being called "reef ready", they should grow softies and LPS just fine. It doesn't mean their not reef ready just because they would not be as bright as what's commonly used for high light SPS, where you would usually use MH. Besides a common thing is to use both MH and secondary Fluorescent actinic supplements, so what's the difference between having to use say- two "reef ready" units to acheive bright enough light for SPS.

The trend for SPS these days seems to be a movement from MH to HOT5, not to LED, but who knows what the future products will be like. Lots of LED developpment happening.

*These would be less suitable for really tall tanks*

Again, I have only used the Double Brights, but based on my experience with them, I would consider the Reef Ready's if I found a good sale price, or the price comes down slightly.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I own the double bright system. It works amazingly on my planted aquarium.


Hey Will, how much Algae growth would you be getting with the double bright if you don't keep it in check with algae eaters?

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's not easy to describe since algae isn't solely dependant on light. The only algaes I commonly grow is minor Green Spot Algae (what tank doesnt), and thread algae (but that's due to my overdosing of Iron).


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> That's not easy to describe since algae isn't solely dependant on light. The only algaes I commonly grow is minor Green Spot Algae (what tank doesnt), and thread algae (but that's due to my overdosing of Iron).


great point. Just wondering if it's good enough for breeding shrimps...cuz I keep lights on 24/7 to encourage green stuff covering up the glass and substrate. This would be really helpful with its power consumption =)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well pretty much any light left on 24/7 will grow algae. 

This would be a great light to save on Hydro.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Well pretty much any light left on 24/7 will grow algae.
> 
> This would be a great light to save on Hydro.


Thanks Will


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

wtac said:


> I took one apart the other day and the manner of cooling the LEDs is poor. The heat sink is just a piece of metal that they are mounted on and rely on the outer housing to help dissipate heat. Keeping the LED's cool is the key, IMHO.
> 
> Not worth it, IMHO. For $299US, ReefKoi has a better LED unit than MarineLand, if the LED is going to be your primary light source. A little pricey for supplemental light.
> 
> ...


WTAC.

What is the measurement of that light? What is the clearence inside the unit for heatsinking? Did they use any thermal paste or bonding (like AAA electrical isolate thermal epoxy on the back of the LEDs and sink mounting?)

Perhaps there is spacing for adding extra sinks or running a liquid cooled tube through the fin channels and return some of the heat back to the tank.

Seeing as you took it apart what LED make are the two color LED's?

Well LED's are advancing quite well right now. I've been into LED's for about 5-6yrs and 3yrs ago into high power LED's. The Cree MCE's and SSC P7's when mounted would give you a lot of lighting if you needed depth penetration for high tanks. Those LED's flux ~300-900lm per LED pending bin grade. Add on the lenses to give more focus if you need.


----------

